# WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro



## MiChaRiot (20. September 2015)

*WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hi liebe Freunde einer Wasserkühlung seit langem träume ich davon einen Wassergekühlten PC mein eigen zu nennen und bin nun am überlegen ob nun der Zeitpunkt dafür gekommen ist! Gekühlt werden soll momentan nur der 6700K und als Gehäuse der Wahl würde mir das Enthoo Pro White sehr zusagen. Das Farbschema des ganzen Systems ist schlichtes S/W was auch bei der WaKü der Fall sein sollte.

Die Fragen sind:
Lässt sich die Kühlung in diesem Gehäuse auch mal noch auf eine 980 Ti erweitern?
Was brauche ich alles?
Was lege ich ungefähr dafür hin?

Im Vordegrund steht bei mir besonders die Lautstärke und weniger das OC.

LG


----------



## Saguya (20. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Laut dem Test von Narbennarr und seinem Bildern, kannst du locker einen 480er Radi oben einbauen.

Hier kannst du mal seinen Test zu der Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2015)

*WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014) 
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013) 
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Nur für die CPU solltest du mit mindestens 250€ rechnen.

MfG


----------



## Trash123 (20. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

In den Deckel passt laut Specs "nur" ein 420er und kein 480er! Narbennarr hatte das laut Bildern im Enthoo Primo verbaut...


----------



## MiChaRiot (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hier der Link zu meinem Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Der Radi würde bei mir momentan oben ins Gehäuse kommen. Sollte dann mal die Grafikkarte Wassergekühlt werden würde ich den Radiator in die Front bauen und oben zusätzlich einen 420 (3x 140mm) verbauen. Was meint ihr? 

Mir fehlen noch die Lüfter. Da mein Build komplett Schwarz/weiß ist wären Lüfter in dieser Farbe erwünscht. Gekauft würde bei AT oder Caseking (da bestell ich eh noch ein wenig Kram).

Ingesamt möchte ich für den Start auf ca. 250 Euro kommen.

LG

Edit: Wie wäre es mit 

https://www.caseking.de/corsair-sp120-pwm-quiet-edition-twin-pack-luefter-120mm-lucs-011.html


----------



## SpatteL (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Du hast den falschen Link kopiert, nicht den aus der Adresszeile, sondern den aus dem roten Kasten über dem WK(nach dem speichern)

MfG


----------



## MiChaRiot (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Srry habs geändert jetzt sollte er stimmen!


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



Saguya schrieb:


> Laut dem Test von Narbennarr und seinem Bildern, kannst du locker einen 480er Radi oben einbauen.
> 
> Hier kannst du mal seinen Test zu der Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT lesen.



Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das das große Primo 
Das Enthoo Pro hat aber auch Platz für 420/360 im Deckel, sowie weitere 240 und 120er, man hat also locker genug Fläche für CPU+GPU!

Für eine gute CPU-Only Kühlung liegt man bei 250-300€. Für das einbinden der GPU gehen nochmal 120€ (Kühler) drauf, + ggf ein weiterer Radiator


----------



## MiChaRiot (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Wie gesagt mein erster Warenkorb ist bereits gepackt und der Link sollte nun funktionieren! 

Hier nochmal:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Sieht doch gut aus.
Ich würde  allerdings nicht die originale DDC nehmen. Die ist so stark das du damit 4fach SLI versorgen kannst un immer noch Spielraum hast, das braucht niemand.

Finde die D5 (VPP655) + Deckel (Stufe 1 reicht bereits für SLI) oder die Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition viel angenehmer


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Als Lüfter würde ich vllt die BlackSilent Pro von Noiseblocker nehmen, die haben auch einen Entkopplungsrahmen dabei, der den Luftstrom komplett in den Radi zwingt.
Und nebenbei bemerkt, ein 420er hat mehr Kühlfläche als ein 480er


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Noiseblocker werden wirklich gerne für Radis empfohlen, ich hasse die Teile


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Ich hab sich auch und die funktionieren ziemlich gut 
Hast schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Ja mit allen NBs. Ich bin aber extrem pingelig und empfindlich was Lagergeräusche angeht und ich finde NB da echt nicht gut. Außerdem finde ich den Luftstrom echt schwach.
Ich mag NB einfach nicht (bis auf eloops), aber das muss jeder selber für sich rausfinden^^


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Stimmt  muss er.
Ich hab die genommen, weil die relativ hohen static pressure haben und ich hab von 5 Lüftern in meinem Case 4 auf Radis sitzen


----------



## chischko (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Also ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen nun mit den NB gemacht.... drehen undhörbar auf meinem oberen Radi... nur darf man sie halt nich über 70% oder 75% betreiben, denn dann werden sie laut, darunter aber durchaus zu empfehlen.


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hmm meine drehen soweit ich weiß mit max.  und bei mir ist trotzdem nix zu hören


----------



## zettiii (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

@ TE: Wenn du noch etwas sparen willst, kannst du auch den Watercool HK LT nehmen. Der kühlt gut und ist günstig.
Dann wie schon gesagt eine schwächere Pumpe, denn die ist sonst viel zu stark und laut.
Bei den Lüftern kann ich die NB auch nur empfehlen


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Naja laut ist die nicht, so wie er sie verbauen will. Er will sie auf einen Shoggy stellen. Dann ist die Pumpe an sich gar nicht mehr zu hören.
Ich hab meine noch in ein Laing-Case verbaut und das dann auf dem Shoggy entkoppelt. Man hört sie nur, wenn man das Seitenteil abschraubt und mit dem Ohr auf ca 3 cm Abstand ran geht.


----------



## Trash123 (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

@TE: würde mir überlegen gleich den 420er zu kaufen und in den Deckel einzubauen bzw. gleich beide Radi´s. Schaden kann es der CPU nicht und du hast Ruhe


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Dann hast du gleich alle da, wenn du die GraKa einbinden willst.


----------



## MiChaRiot (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Stimmt schon! Alle beide sofort Radis einbauen wäre prima, jedoch feht dazu dann echt die Kohle! Ich bau übernächten Monat weiter dann wird noch einiges gemacht: 2. Radi rein + Lüfter, neue (leise) Gehäuselüfter, Grafikkartenkühler und alles was mir bis dahin noch eingefallen ist. 

Ich probiere es mit NB-eLoop Fan B12-1, da ich die Lüfter über den FAN-Hub ungesteuert auf ihren 800rpm laufen lassen möchte (sollten das ja leise tun).


----------



## kC0pter (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

So kannst du es auch machen.
Vllt einen Inline-Temperatursensor, die sind ziemlich praktisch, weil sonst hast du nie die Wassertemp im Auge.

Und ein Tipp beim einbauen: Achte drauf, dass auch die Dichtungsringe bei der Tülle drauf sind . Kann nämlich mal passieren, dass da einer fehlt bzw runter gerutscht ist (spreche da aus 2 mal Erfahrung ).


----------



## MiChaRiot (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Werd es mir merken! Will ja nicht gleich wieder die Neue Hardware versauen!  Danke für alle die mitgewirkt haben! Werde sicher das ein oder ander Bild vom Build posten.


----------



## MiChaRiot (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Es geht los... morgen kommt dann auch der Rest der Hardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Es geht los... morgen kommt dann auch der Rest der Hardware.


Wir sind auf die finalen Bilder gespannt... also ich zumindest. Bisher sieht's ganz gut aus, v.A. das einheitliche Farbthema gefällt mir mit dem Schwarz und Weiß.


----------



## Nachty (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

HM, ob so noch die Graka reinpasst mit dem Behälter, und dein Schlauch ist jetzt schon ******* zur Pumpe  hehe


----------



## MiChaRiot (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



Nachty schrieb:


> HM, ob so noch die Graka reinpasst mit dem Behälter, und dein Schlauch ist jetzt schon ******* zur Pumpe  hehe



Die Grafikkarte kommt eh erst im November unter und dann wird die WaKü nochmal mit einem 420er (3x140) versehen. Dann kann ich AGB und Pumpe im Bedarf auch nochml umsetzen! Das aktuelle Ergebnis meiner Arbeit gefällt mir jedoch! Ist immerhin auch mein 1x versuch!


----------



## Trash123 (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut! Sollte beim mir ein Umbau mal anstehen, so wird es auch ein 'black and white'


----------



## MiChaRiot (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hab jetzt mal 40 Minuten Prime drüber gejagt:

zwischen 64-65 Grad, zwischendrin einen kurzen Ausreißer auf 72. Da ich keine Ahnung habe wie effizient der Radiator mit den eLoops und der Pumpe sein müsste könnt ihr ja gerne mal ein Feedback geben.

Die Gehäuselüfter sind auf 41% gedreht (weil sie auf 100% unerträglich laut sind) die eLoops laufen mit 800RPM auf 100% flüsterleise.

Was mich wunderte war das der Coretakt meist 3,8 Ghz und nicht nicht 4,0 Ghz war.


----------



## chischko (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> zwischen 64-65 Grad, zwischendrin einen kurzen Ausreißer auf 72. Da ich keine Ahnung habe wie effizient der Radiator mit den eLoops und der Pumpe sein müsste könnt ihr ja gerne mal ein Feedback geben.
> 
> Die Gehäuselüfter sind auf 41% gedreht (weil sie auf 100% unerträglich laut sind) die eLoops laufen mit 800RPM auf 100% flüsterleise.
> 
> Was mich wunderte war das der Coretakt meist 3,8 Ghz und nicht nicht 4,0 Ghz war.



Alles unter 70°C im Primebetrieb ist absolut super! 

Was mich eher irrtiert ist die Taktschwankung deiner CPU... was hast Du denn mitlaufen zum Monitoring? Ich würde den MSI Afterburner empfehlen oder das Intel Extreme Tuning Tool empfehlen, weil die auch feststellen können ob du ins Thermal Throttling läufst. Schwankt der Takt oder wie stellt sich das dar? 
Außerdem sollte dien CPU unter Prime auf 4,2 Ghz takten da hier der Turbo aktiviert wird...


----------



## MiChaRiot (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Ne der Takt steigt kurz auf 4 Ghz an und fällt dann sofort auf 3,8... jedoch muss man dazu sagen das das ganze unter meiner alten Windows-Installation läuft und somit auch Probleme wegen dem Hardwarewechsel nicht auszuschließen sind. Ich werde heute mal Win 10 clean aufspielen und sehen wie es dann ist! Thermal Throtting schließe ich eher aus weil die 3,8 schon bei unter 60 Grad festgelegt werden.


----------



## chischko (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Das regelt nicht Windows sondern das Bios, aber klar. Zieh ne saubere Install drauf und schau Dir das Bios nochmal genau an, v.A. die Settings im Bereich CPU Spannung und alles um den Multiplikator... 
Normal ist es definitiv nicht wenn er unter Last und noch erträglichen Temps schon runter regelt.


----------



## MiChaRiot (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Also: komischerweise treten die 3,8 Ghz nur beim Max-Heat-Test von Prime auf (und da aber auch sofort, also noch bevor die CPU richtig heiß werden kann) alle anderen Modi boosten sofort auf 4 und halten diese auch. Auch andere Tests wie Cinebench boosten auf 4 Ghz. Daran haben auch ein Cleanes Win10 64bit und ein Biosupate nichts geändert. 

Ominös


----------



## Nachty (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Auto OC ausschalten, Festen Multi einstellen den du haben möchtest dann die Spannung ausloten die du mind. brauchst und mit prime v27.9 testen, OK die Radifläche ist nicht sehr groß aber sollte noch etwas Kühler werden denke ich. Nur deine Schläuche machen mir angst   Wie hoch setzt er die Spannung an im AUto OC ?

PS: KaitEdition Boards sehn geil aus habe ich auch, hehe


----------



## MiChaRiot (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

So... 980Ti + Farbwerk reingeschraubt und frisch verschlaucht. So wird er jetzt erstmal bis Neujahr bleiben.


----------



## wooty1337 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hab bei meinem gestern mal einen Test mit ASUS Realbench gemacht. Bin damit einer Nepton 240M und der CPU auf 4,6 GHz bei 1,322 V nicht höher als 72 Grad gekommen. Ist denn die thermale Belastung unter Prime95 so viel höher? Und müsste er nicht auf 4,2 GHz boosten?

@TE schaut echt schnieke aus das Teil


----------



## MiChaRiot (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Um die Frage noch zu beantworten es lag am Bios: 
Musste CPU Current Limit (A) auf 255 stellen und C States Deaktivieren. Seit dem rennt er im Prime auch mit meinen festgelegten Takten! (Probiere gerade ein wenig OC)


----------



## Nachty (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

ÖHm, deine Radilüfter solltest aber so nicht laufen lassen


----------



## MiChaRiot (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



Nachty schrieb:


> ÖHm, deine Radilüfter solltest aber so nicht laufen lassen



Was genau meinst du damit?

Edit: Und wenn du den Abstand durch die Distanzschrauben meinst, dann bin ich der Meinung dass das dem 30er Radiator nix tut und die Lüfter so noch ein ganzes Stückchen leiser sind. (Und meine Temps geben mir recht: er läuft @ mom auf 4,4 Ghz bei Temps @Prime95 1344K um die 50-60°C was ich für durchaus akzeptabel halte.)


----------



## MiChaRiot (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Seit 3 Tagen steht nun auch alles unter Wasser 

Hinzugekommen sind:
- 420er NexXxos ST30 mit 3x eLoops
- EK Waterblock FC Titan X Acetal

Bilder gibts morgen, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem ersten kompletten WaKü-SetUp.


----------



## MiChaRiot (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Bilder


----------



## Trash123 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Hast du feini gemacht


----------



## chischko (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Gefällt mir gut v.A. wegen der Konsequenz im Farbschema und der Kontraste mit dem indirekten Licht! 
Edit: Kleiner gestaltetischer Tipp: Du arbeitest schon ganz ordentlich mit dem Fokus aber Detailaufnahmen würd eich nicht durch die Glasscheibe machen, das setzt immer bissl was davor, was nicht hin gehört mMn... Etwas Verschwommenes... Deshalb würde ich das immer bei offenem Gehäuse machen.


----------



## MiChaRiot (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Danke !  

@ chischko: Jepp da hast du recht! das Problem war einfach das ich ihn nicht nochmal auseinandernehmen wollte und unter Zeitdruck schnell 1-2 Knipser mit 50mm Festbrennweite gemacht habe.


----------



## iTryX (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Zwar schon länger her, aber echt geiles Build 
Kannst du mir deine Temperaturen verraten? ^^
Und wie viele HDDs kannst du noch verbauen, wenn man nen 420er +2x 240er verbaut hat?
bzw. 420+1x 240?
Wäre dir echt dankbar


----------



## h0nk (20. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*

Ich hab bei meinem vorn nen 240 und oben 420 und hab meine eine hdd in den 5,25schacht gepackt. Die käfige fliegen also raus. Ssd kann man bequem auf der rückseite des mainboardtrays verbauen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiChaRiot (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü 6700K // PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro*



iTryX schrieb:


> Zwar schon länger her, aber echt geiles Build
> Kannst du mir deine Temperaturen verraten? ^^
> Und wie viele HDDs kannst du noch verbauen, wenn man nen 420er +2x 240er verbaut hat?
> bzw. 420+1x 240?
> Wäre dir echt dankbar



Also verbaut sind 1x 420 und 1x 240. Beim längerem Zocken und in Prime komm ich meist auf um die 45°C bis max 55°C von Graka und CPU. Allerdings sind meine Lüfter auf Silent geregelt und drehen mit sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen. (da wäre also noch mehr drin) Die Taktraten meiner Hardware findest du in meiner Signatur.

Verbaut sind bei mir nur 2 SSDs in der Rückwand, wenn du die Pumpe jedoch anders verstaust bekommst du einen der HDD-Käfige wieder ins Gehäuse und damit 3x weitere 2,5-3,5 Zoll Laufwerke. 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast schick mir einfach eine PN.


----------

